# Fish in Carry-on?



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Will be going down to Vancouver in a couiple of weeks. Want to get some fish...problem is that I will be flying. Do you think I will have any problems putting a couple of bettas in Carry-on? 
The fish can be put in less than 500ml max and the bag fit into those little 1l bags. The only info I could find is that Air Canada offers Cargo, and that cats and dogs are allowed as carry-on in small crates.
The last time I travelled was a few years ago and was allowed to take aquarium plants, but I don't remember if it was in carry-on or checked baggage.
What do you think?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

they don't allow bottled water past customs so that will be a hard one to get through.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

They are allowed in the check in baggages as far as I know. I don't know about carryon though.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

no u cannot carry on but u can ad them as a checked in luggage


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok. Are they subject to volume limits then?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

call the airline, or airport security if you can find the #


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You would have to check them as either baggage of breakables. No way they will let you carry on due to the "fluids" issue. If they can be with your luggage that is your best bet, cargo would have to be booked in advance.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Just have the fish in a styrofoam box and secure that in your clothings


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think you would ever be able to clear security with fluids anyhow. You'd be stopped at the X-ray station and be forced to toss it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

if they know fish are in your luggage air canada wont either. i tried it. they said if it leaked it would get in the fuselage and short out the wiring..they said take it to cargo. you have to be a known shipper to go to cargo. if tiny amounts of water for bettas..then stick it in your suitcase and dont tell them. if you do..it wont happen. not sure on westjet.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

are you flying down too?? 

I would ask this when you check in to come here...that way you know..how on earth do you check in fish? and carrying them on you would be able to put them through the scanner could you?


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am flying down too and thinking to bring a couple down as well. 
I think I will put a couple in my checked baggage and hope it will be fine.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Customs doesn't have anything to do with domestic flights


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Customs doesn't have anything to do with domestic flights


not talking about customs talking about airport security


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Most people would go for cargo, although the price and how they are going to be 'handled' are going to be your major issue


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

how about actually calling the airline and checking? maybe you can put them in bags and then an airtight container so they dont leak. that might allow you to put them in baggage... but baggage is usually handled quite roughly.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Having sat at numerous airports and watched how tenderly the baggage is thrown around I don't think I would want to be a fish in a piece of baggage. But hey that's just me.
D


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Rough handling of baggages doesn't just happen at the airport. It also happens with courries. People still ship fish without much mishaps. Hopefully the fish will be alright in the baggages.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I travel with fish in my luggage 3-4 times a year. I use a small drink cooler and "breather" bags and don't tell the airline. I've had no issues and no losses either. Though last year, I did have a molly give birth on her way to Toronto!!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Made it to bring fish there and back in checked baggage with no problems.


----------

